# Black Tank



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

The damage is done â€¦ 12 tampons in the stopped up black tank! Picking up my OB from Mike Thompsonâ€™s RV tomorrow afternoon after I pay a hefty repair bill.

Iâ€™m just trying to figure out who the offending party was â€¦ my daughter or my sons girlfriend. In all fairness I never told either the damage that could result from depositing such items into the toilet.

Any way, hereâ€™s the short version of events â€¦
â€¢	My daughter uses the toilet over a 5 day period.
â€¢	Two months pass during which the black tank is emptied at least 4 times.
â€¢	My sonsâ€™ girlfriend uses the toilet over a 7 day period.
â€¢	On a camping trip, the black tank is about half-full, I open the drain valve and the tank drains slowly.
â€¢	The next time I attempt to drain the tank nothing comes out.

My sonsâ€™ girlfriend claims that she is not the offending party and my daughter does not remember.

Does it make sense, is it possible, that the damage was caused by my daughter and the offending items just sat in the black tank for 2 moths and at least 4 times being drained before causing a problem? It just seems to me that the problem would not have taken that long to surface,

Mike

PS: The first thing Iâ€™m doing when I get my OB home is to put a sign in the toilet on what NOT to do.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well!.... OK, then.....umm?

umm....

No, but seriously folks! This is a discussion all Outbackers must have with everyone that joins us on our little adventures.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am going to go with recent deposits. If you had 4 dumps since the earlier possible incident then they were not a problem.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mike,
It doesn't matter who did it after the problem has arrived
The thing is to prevent it from happening again.
I like the Ideal of putting a sign up of what not to put in the tiolet.

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

And I thought we had discussed everything at least once here


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Perhaps a sign that says "Deposit nothing here that has not already been previously eaten and digested.!"

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

I must remember to make that discussion part of the RV restroom orientation that I now perform. I started doing this after my mother-in-law was helping my then 3-year-old daughter "finish up". She pulled the flush lever and immediately released it. Well, like most three year olds, my daughter deems in necessary to use about 8 feet of toilet paper to wipe her 8 inch wide butt. I spent the next 30 minutes trying to pick the toilet paper out of the partially closed flush plate with two screw drivers.....It wasn't fun, but somebody had to do it. Luckily, I have the world's best mother-in-law, so I just let that one "slide".

Sidewinder


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't know why kids have too use so much.
I happen to catch a ball right at the bottom tiolet tube
It took for ever to break it up.
They got a good talking too









don


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

I too have been wondering how to convey a message to my quest about this subject but until now have just let it slide. I like the idea about a sign. Please someone, what can I say? Any ideas?


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Using hatcityhosehauler's idea..Here's my phrasing:

"With the exception of TP, if you have not eaten it AND digested it, do NOT flush it!"

You guys think we can get 6pack to make stickers with this on them????

Sidewinder


----------



## Papatractor (Jul 14, 2004)

I finally gave up trying to be discreet, and had to put a sign on the toilet seat that says: "Do not flush anything except poop, pee, and special TP. Do not use more than 5 sheets of TP. If you flush it, you have to go get it." Everyone has been very careful every since.


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

Post a sign, then just walk away.

JT


----------



## jodynbarry (Aug 22, 2005)

Ok guys, there are signs like this in women's restrooms ALL THE TIME. So no one will get offended. But I'm not sure anyone actually pays attention to them! One thing you might do is put a small trash can with lid in the bathroom (push it back out of the way). Make sure you line it with a plastic liner and empty it often. Women will know what it is there for. If you are a young woman and you can't flush the "offending item" what the heck are you supposed to do with it? Wrap it is dissolving TP and put it in your pocket and casually walk to the kitchen trash or outside? Hmmmmm???? Give her somewhere else convenient to put it and she will probably follow the directions! Sorry if this is too much information .... 
Jody in Eugene, Oregon


----------

